# how do you stay clean??



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

washcloth, bath sponge, etc. or hands?

What's better? I've used a luffa before but does bacteria get all up on it? Or are you supposed to get off dead skin? What does one do? Or do you use your hands? Or do you want mine?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

The question is very misleading. I came here expecting something else. Anyway, I use a bathsponge.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Ntuitive said:


> washcloth, bath sponge, etc. or hands?
> 
> What's better? I've used a luffa before but does bacteria get all up on it? Or are you supposed to get off dead skin? What does one do? Or do you use your hands? Or do you want mine?


I used to use washcloths or luffas, but the bacteria-thing put me off. I now use my hands, or someone else's when available


----------



## Isisx (Sep 13, 2012)

Usually hands, with lots of body wash.. or a washcloth.

Sponges/loofahs/etc are too germ-y for me.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Loofahs! And for everyone worried about bacteria, I looked it up. The best two way to kill the bacteria are 1) boil it (which I think is just too time consuming and weird, like making loofah soup ) or 2) Put it in the microwave for 30 seconds (yes this sounds a little crazy too, but it's been tested to work. And if you're not going to do either, at least put it somewhere it can get completely dry (preferably in the sun), not leave it in the dark, damp shower.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Washcloth.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

It would be weird to just use my hands. It'd feel like I'm caressing myself. :dry:


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> It would be weird to just use my hands. It'd feel like I'm caressing myself. :dry:


But it could be oh so much fun! 

I want to change my vote now...because I want an excuse to caress myself.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

StaceofBass said:


> Master Mind said:
> 
> 
> > It would be weird to just use my hands. It'd feel like I'm caressing myself. :dry:
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Normal bar soap, hands for my face (with a different kind of soap) and hair.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice smelling liquid soap, and one of these:










And I prefer baths over showers. Feels sooo naaais. :3


----------



## Danah (Sep 15, 2012)

Usually washcloth, otherwise hands.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

I'm the only one who uses the soap I buy so bar to skin followed by hands.


----------



## JYFly (Sep 16, 2012)

Shower gloves







Makes my showers really quick. I'm usually done washing everything from the neck down in 5 minutes, whereas it would take me as long as 20 minutes without them.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I use a mesh bath puff


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I use my hands. :wink:


----------



## Stretch Armstrong (Sep 10, 2012)

Weird to use your hands? HUH? why in the world feel weird with your own hands on your very own body, it's yours and you have to be responsible for it in all ways. For those with the habit of just a bar of soap and their hands, try to break that habit. We need more than hands can properly function as to scrub crud from our skin. Note that sponges have been used for thousands of years for their ability to scrub better than what hands can without being too abrasive. Even if rough like mine the roughest of hands will not do well enough. Sorry, it isn't like I know much just that I had to be righted at about 40 years old and the results are worth the change of habit. I am very suprised with poll results so far. I was looked at like I didn't know how to care for myself. If you're a man without buttermilk smooth skin do your skin a favor grab a cloth. Maybe you'll find an "extra set" of hands on you more often. HAH


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

JYFly said:


> Shower gloves
> View attachment 48303
> 
> Makes my showers really quick. I'm usually done washing everything from the neck down in 5 minutes, whereas it would take me as long as 20 minutes without them.


I had no idea those existed. They are awesome! *Goes off to hunt some down* Thanks for the tip


----------

